# DAD



## wacker (Jun 29, 2010)

*DAD*

Our hearts ache so much for you dad, now you've gone away,
To greener pastures up in heaven, where you will forever stay.
You're with mam at the gates of heaven, together again at last
Smiling lovingly at one another as if time had never passed.

Holding hands you look down at us, smiling from above,
Spreading the joy of happiness we all share and love.
Telling us to remember the wonderful life we all shared,
While letting us all know how much you really cared.

Your time has come now dad, that we all know
Now the time has come for us all to let you go.
Sleep peacefully dad, as we finally lay you to rest,
Because you are our angel now, the best of the best.

God almighty, creator of the skies above
Take care of both our parents and send them all our love.

Wacker


----------



## Nellie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a touching poem.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 29, 2010)

Wacker, you know you've done your job as a writer when you elicit a tear from your reader. And that would be me. Your feelings of love and loss come across so strongly in this peace. And I'm in the position to relate to what you've written since I've lost my best friend, my uncle.

He once said to me "Life is just the foyer into the Grand Ballroom". On his tombstone _Save us a Dance _is engraved. They are in a better place, "dancing" right now.

Your soft rhyming works very well with the matter and made it all the more precious for me to read over again.



> God almighty, creator of the skies above
> Take care of both our parents and send them all our love.


The last lines are always so important. And this plea is heard, for certain. They've got our love at this moment.

Thank you for this poem, Wacker. I will be reading it again. Laurie


----------



## wacker (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you Nellie for your response.


Laurie,

I'm glad you liked it. This poem was written the night my father passed away. I was only twelve years old when my mother died. As I was so young then I was angry with my mother and did not understand why she had gone away. I know she said that she would not last the year (you see, my grandmother, her mother died a few months previously) and this came true.

Anyhow, I thought it best to reunite them up in heaven since they have been parted for so many years. I also used the imagery that they were looking down at us from above (watching over us) as this seemed to give us some hope that something good has happened to them both.

wacker


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish I had such memories with my Father.  Count yourself lucky that you can have such depth of feeling to write about... such memories.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 30, 2010)

No wonder your poem is so "strong". To have written this the night your father passed on. I, too, have lost my parents. My mother, though few memories but strong ones of her loving ways, passed when I was six. I seem to be stuck. I've not been able to write a poem about her. It would be so cathardic if I could and I'm sure I'll get to that place. Your poem gives me inspiration. 


> I also used the imagery that they were looking down at us from above (watching over us)


 I failed to mention that I did like this techinique for imagery. It was very effective.
Laurie


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice sentiments Wacker.  My mother passed away a few years back, but my father is still here.  Pleasant read.


----------



## wacker (Jul 1, 2010)

Robert,

 I am glad you liked the poem. Thanks for replying.

Laurie,

I too have vivid memories of mother. I also tried to write a poem in memory of her.  But those memories of her were just too scant, I felt it would be dead words and not heartfelt ones, so I gave up on it until I can truly justify her life here on earth. Not only that, but to use those fond memories I have of her instead of using the angry thoughts I had of her when she died.

You see, when she did I was really annoyed with her. It was not because of the fact she died. It was because I was the only one who didn't get my Christmas present from her. Yes, in hindsight it was just the emotions of an angry child who just lost his mother, but this anger just was an excuse.


----------



## wacker (Jul 1, 2010)

Vangoghsear thank you for reading it. I am glad you liked it.

Wacker


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 1, 2010)

wacker, I think every child feels angry when a parent dies. It's abandoment. You seem better in touch with your feelings than I am. After all these years, I cannot get angry. Denial. Maybe, I should write a poem about this abandoment. Your work and comments give me inspiration. Thank you. Laurie


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 2, 2010)

This is a lovely piece, Paul, those last two lines actually got some tears welling. I'm sorry for your losses, love, but please take comfort in the fact that they are now together and are both waiting with open arms.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Foxryder (Jul 2, 2010)

Very touched? Yes. I imagined how those strong feelings ran through your veins as you wrote this down. I must say that although it quite sad to think about the poem's theme, you did well with the writing.


----------



## wacker (Jul 3, 2010)

Lisa,

Thank you for those kind words. I too believe that they are waiting with open arms for me and my siblings to join them.

Foxyrider,

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't have a dad nor do i wish one. So i found it rather hard to empathise this to anyone else in my family that would fit... none did so. 
(even though I am quite fond of funerals... not to be morbid. But you truly get to meet a person properly when their dead)

However. You did creep the emotional stir within me, and for that my new friendly stranger. you get a nod of approval; bravo.


----------



## wacker (Jul 4, 2010)

MeeQ     Thanks for those kind comments. I am sorry that you do not have  a father, as you would have a better connection with the poem. However, I am glad that I stirred up enough emotion within you to appreciate the poem.

Thank you for reading.

wacker


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't be sorry for me and my lack of a father figure. I'm morbidly happy i do not own one.

Always a pleasure to read something that i have no connection with and still enjoy. Kudos; much.


----------

